# I need a vibrator.



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Why can't you get something to viberate when you want it to? I need to track a 80 yd. PVC water service so I can locate a small leak. I will have to be right on top of the line to do so. Protech told us about using a VB at low flow. My desk is covered in VB's, various stops and HB's that I have loosened washers, added parts, cussed and discused, not a one will chatter. WTF.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

put on a compression stop and open it by one or 2 turns. it will vibrate.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

1. Blow the line out clear with air.

2. Get a tank of helium.

3. Fill the line with helium and use a gas detector and you'll find that leak instantly within a 6' circle.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> 1. Blow the line out clear with air.
> 
> 2. Get a tank of helium.
> 
> 3. Fill the line with helium and use a gas detector and you'll find that leak instantly within a 6' circle.


All I have is a TIF combustible gas detector, I don't want to be talking like Daffy Duck to the HO. :laughing:



house plumber said:


> put on a compression stop and open it by one or 2 turns. it will vibrate.


I tried a 1/2" straight comp. stop. I will try a supply stop.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:yes:



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> 1. Blow the line out clear with air.
> 
> 2. Get a tank of helium.
> 
> 3. Fill the line with helium and use a gas detector and you'll find that leak instantly within a 6' circle.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You could also use an IR gas detector camera if all else fails. The gas shows up on the camera as this mirage looking stuff.

As far as the vibrator thing goes, you can get a compression stop and loosen the screw that holds the washer on. Then while under pressure you can adjust the flow rate on the stop and about 1/2 way between open and closed that washer will vibrate something fierce.

For a less dramatic sound, you can hook a hose up to a vacuum breaker and install one of those brass nozzles on the end of the hose. Adjust the flow rate AT THE NOZZLE until the vacuum breaker makes a high pitched squeal.

Also, if you have a decent audio leak detector, you can just open everything up in the house and you can simply hear the water running thru the pipe. At high flow rates the water meter makes a loud chattering sound that resonates thru the line as well.

May the force be with you Rick.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You know, when I posted this thread I was looking to create vibration. How about strapping a vibrator loosely to the PVC. I'm serious! I wonder how far it would carry?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

slickrick said:


> You know, when I posted this thread I was looking to create vibration. How about strapping a vibrator loosely to the PVC. I'm serious! I wonder how far it would carry?


 
You just happen to have one lying around? :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> You just happen to have one lying around? :laughing:


No, But it's not beyond me to go look. If I could find one that was a little on the severe side I might be on to something.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Holy ^$%^*, whiskey out the nose!

Can you imagine a plumber walking in with a giant vibe! Hang on ma'am, i need to stick this in your PVC.


lmao


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

slickrick said:


> You know, when I posted this thread I was looking to create vibration. How about strapping a vibrator loosely to the PVC. I'm serious! I wonder how far it would carry?


Maybe the Big Kahuna Stiffy would do the trick...:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What about GPR?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice golf cart


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

the leak detection companies here will often hook up compressed air to a hose faucet, when they can isolate the house, the air will make itself known through the ground usually. When it does, your within about 1' of the leak if not dead on.


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a vibrator....just don't put the derrick up and hook up to your pipe.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

They make pulse-generators just for locating plastic pipe but I doubt you want to spend that kind of money. What about an orbital sander attached to the pipe. It would be a lot less embarrassing then stopping by the local adult store in your work truck.

Mark


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> They make pulse-generators just for locating plastic pipe but I doubt you want to spend that kind of money. What about an orbital sander attached to the pipe. It would be a lot less embarrassing then stopping by the local adult store in your work truck.
> 
> Mark


Now that's an idea! I found a 2 speed vibrator about the size of a hand. oval shaped, 2 speed. Sitting on a hard surface it goes to town. It is to put inside a pillow. (yeah right). I am going to put it in a zip lock bag, dig a small hole down to the pipe and see how it works. I think it will do the same as the pipe thumpers.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> the leak detection companies here will often hook up compressed air to a hose faucet, when they can isolate the house, the air will make itself known through the ground usually. When it does, your within about 1' of the leak if not dead on.


I should have multi quoted, but too late. Locating the leak on PVC is the easy part, tracking the line is where we need to develop a system. I am dedicated to this. We have miles of PVC here in this rural area. As I perfect this I will share via PM. If anyone knows a better method let me know so I don't waste my time.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have access to an open end of the line?

How long are they?

Could you use a small drain cleaning cable ( a new one, preferably), and then charge it and use your locator?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Do you have access to an open end of the line?
> 
> How long are they?
> 
> Could you use a small drain cleaning cable ( a new one, preferably), and then charge it and use your locator?


On this one I could go to the meter and shove a fish tape through it. But if it had 90's no go. This is a small leak and they agreed to let me experiment on this one on my time and charge for the repair. Perfect situation for field testing. Picked up a Fisher XLT 30 today.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's the interanl diameter of the pipe? If it's big enough you could use a pipe bug.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> What's the interanl diameter of the pipe? If it's big enough you could use a pipe bug.


It's 1". What the heck is a pipe bug?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If it was a 2" line you could insert a pipe bug (sonde) and trace the line out with a navitrack.

The idea is that you cut out a section of pipe and insert a ridgid flushable sonde. The sonde must be brand new or a special sonde that you use ONLY for this purpose and must be kept clean in between uses. This is a potable water line we are talking about. No sondes that have ever come in contact with sewage. That should be obvious but I've seen some dumb guys do nasty things.......

You glue in a tee. (this needs to be done at the meter side of the pipe, not the building side) Glue in a sch. 80 FIP adapter in the middle leg of the tee (shorter the better). 

Make a plug rig: Drill a hole in a threaded plug just big enough for fishing string to pass through. Drill the hole at about a 22 degree angle and mark a line on the cap indicating the direction that you drilled. Use an exacto knife to de-bur and ream/round the edges of the hole inside and outside the cap.
You then insert the bug with a spider wire (or power pro) brand fishing string tied to it into the middle leg of the tee and screw the cap on with the line resting in the direction of flow. Open up the fixtures in the building (water is currently still off). Have a helper turn the water on gradually until your fishing string starts to unspool. stop and intervals and locate the pipe bug to trace out the line. When done, unscrew the cap and real the pipe bug back in.

Because the spherical sonde/pipe bug has to go inside the pipe, you can only do this on 2" pipe and up.

This won't help you in your current endeavor but I figure it may come in useful later on since you're getting into locating


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Will it pass through a 90?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

i crack a smile every time i see this topic! What the heck are you guys doing down there in texas? on a more serious note have you ever seen those vac rigs the sparkys use to pull a little foam ball through conduit. It has a really light strong filament that you could then use to fish a light gauge tracer wire. I've seen them pull through some pretty long runs of 3/4 and 1/2 conduit. I do't know how well it would do on tight turn 90's but it might be something to consider. Granted you'd have to have access to both ends which might be the reason you have to locate in the first place!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yes, it's a sphere



slickrick said:


> Will it pass through a 90?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> i crack a smile every time i see this topic! What the heck are you guys doing down there in texas? on a more serious note have you ever seen those vac rigs the sparkys use to pull a little foam ball through conduit. It has a really light strong filament that you could then use to fish a light gauge tracer wire. I've seen them pull through some pretty long runs of 3/4 and 1/2 conduit. I do't know how well it would do on tight turn 90's but it might be something to consider. Granted you'd have to have access to both ends which might be the reason you have to locate in the first place!


To master the 3/4"-1" 90 would be the trick. I borrowed a rig from a buddy to get a mouse through a 3/4" poly gas line (no tracer) w/ threaded steel risers (not 90 degree risers) and it would not handle the sharp turn.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I wonder if anyone has considered training dogs to locate leaks?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Tracked and located the leak in @ 15 min. using the vibrator at the meter, no water showing up on the surface. Sounded out loud and clear out to 60'-20"deep where I stopped. Bad glue joint on a 1" coupling.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Had another 1" PVC leak today, vibrator didn't help. 600' long and 4' deep. A guy from Checkislovoka put it in. Our frost line is 3" WTF. I am going back tomorrow with my motorized locator. Go Rambo on it A$$


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

That 3" frost depth is awesome - I wish we were that lucky

The czeck was probably digging by hand


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Is it a straight run? If so, you can do the pipe bug thing with a ridgid sonde that is designed for the k-60 cable.

http://www.toolup.com/ridgid/16728.html



slickrick said:


> Had another 1" PVC leak today, vibrator didn't help. 600' long and 4' deep. A guy from Checkislovoka put it in. Our frost line is 3" WTF. I am going back tomorrow with my motorized locator. Go Rambo on it A$$


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> Is it a straight run? If so, you can do the pipe bug thing with a ridgid sonde that is designed for the k-60 cable.
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/ridgid/16728.htmlhttp://www.toolup.com/ridgid/16728.htmlhttp://www.toolup.com/ridgid/16728.html


I've been looking into various pipe bugs. The joint I cut out Mon. Was obstructed by cement and junk, like someone poured a can inside the fitting then stuck the pipe in. That will be occurring with do-it yourselfers. I see that I will need a arsenal of gadgets.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I lost the battle of the locate on this one. 5' deep at the meter, couplings every 10'. won the battle of the up sell. new line with tracer wire Monday.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Sweet


----------

